# Single basket experiment



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

So I was in dire straits today with only 10g of coffee left and replacement order probably not here until tomorrow so I decided to throw caution to the wind and try out the much maligned single-shot basket.

So I took my 10g of coffee, adjusted the grind on the EK maybe 3 notches tighter and ground it throw my little Tama flour sifter into the basket and then levelled and tamped with the Chinese set.

I have the machine set to do a 90s pre-infusion at I think 65% so a solid 6-7 bar throughout and stopped the pour at 18g. Was a lovely gradual (naked) pour which came straight down the middle once it settled - wish I'd filmed it! Made a flat white from it - delicious!

Think this is something I will try again in future now I know that the single basket doesn't produce undrinkable filth as it's reputation suggests!

Anyone else dabbling in the singleshot basket? Give it a go - ideal if you manage your coffee stocks as poorly as me!


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Interesting to know - I haven't tried the single basket yet. I may have to give it a go...


----------



## Ritch (Aug 23, 2015)

Generally speaking, a double-espresso and I don't go very well together, so the single basket is a permanent feature on my Sage DTP and the double tends only to come out for visitors, but I digress.

On the DTP and armed with 11g of the lovely stuff, it produces, I think, a lovely espresso that works just right, for me, as a flat white or a latte. Of course, it's not going to be to everyone's taste and originally the latte was a little, well, milky, as you'd expect; finding a bean that comes through that took a little time, but I'm at the point where again, I'm turning out stuff that I really like and it works for me.

Downside of a single basket? Takes me that bit longer to work through one stock of beans before I can try something new. First world problems and all that...

R.


----------

